

Early SourceForge Developer Tim Perdue Passes Away - jakeludington
http://www.lockergnome.com/news/2011/09/18/early-sourceforge-developer-tim-perdue-passes-away/

======
0x12
Tim did a lot more than just sourceforge:

<http://perdue.net/index2.php>

------
niels
Sad to hear that. I still remember applying for setting up my open source
project on Sourceforge. My project eventually had 160.000 downloads from
Sourceforge. Back in the days Sourceforge was immensely helpful for managing
and distributing open source software.

~~~
iCococabana
It still is! I use it instead of github for some projects.

------
compay
I was a regular on PHPBuilder.com back in '99 when I was a rookie programmer;
Tim answered more than a few questions for me and was always a supportive and
encouraging guy. Very sad to hear this news.

------
riams
Does anyone know how he died? Can't seem to find anything about it.

~~~
Loic
Sadly a cancer.

